# This needs a caption.



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2015)

C'mon, give it your best shot.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2015)

Hot Dog!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 29, 2015)

Freddie suddenly realized that he'd look terrible with a wave ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 29, 2015)

"I do hope she didn't wind too tight, I hate frizz."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2015)

Does this collar make me look fat?


----------



## Shirley (Jul 29, 2015)

I wish she'd hurry up. I gotta pee!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2015)

Ro-Roh!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2015)

Good ones all. 
 I'm going to bite that kid right on the ass when I get outta here.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2015)

Mom are you gonna look like that dog when you get outta that thing?


----------



## jujube (Jul 29, 2015)

"As soon as I get groomed, my owners are going to make me smart!  They said they're taking me to the vet to get tutored........"


----------



## Cookie (Jul 29, 2015)

Don't look now, but I think I've been spotted.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2015)

"I've really got better things to do on a Saturday afternoon!"


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2015)

jujube said:


> "As soon as I get groomed, my owners are going to make me smart!  They said they're taking me to the vet to get tutored........"




"Tutored".....LOL


----------

